# I hate driving a van!



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a perfectly good van but I hate driving a van. I know when I sell it I will regret it but I'm going back to a truck.

I do mostly renovation work. I don't make a lot of service calls so I don't need a bunch of bins full of odd parts. Rather than bins I have an assortment of tool boxes and tote boxes color coded with phase tape so I can grab and run. I have a trailer I can hook up if I need to haul bulky items or ladders longer than six feet. I go to the wholesaler a couple of times a week and pick up filler items at Home Cheapo on the fly.

I have a small ego and an even smaller **** so I don't need a big ******* truck that runs on testosterone. I'm almost thinking Dakota size, something that at least has more agility in traffic than an ox cart.

How do I make this work?


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Most people I know who work out of full sized trucks hate it, I don't know how you make a compact truck work.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

99cents said:


> I have a perfectly good van but I hate driving a van. I know when I sell it I will regret it but I'm going back to a truck.
> 
> I do mostly renovation work. I don't make a lot of service calls so I don't need a bunch of bins full of odd parts. Rather than bins I have an assortment of tool boxes and tote boxes color coded with phase tape so I can grab and run. I have a trailer I can hook up if I need to haul bulky items or ladders longer than six feet. I go to the wholesaler a couple of times a week and pick up filler items at Home Cheapo on the fly.
> 
> ...


I hate vans too due to the noise , but they are probably the most practical vehicle for our trade . I'm currently looking into commercial pick up truck caps . Not as much lockable storage a a van , but I already have the truck .


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Buy a truck I guess. I'd make sure to have bed cap. I would get at least a 1/2 ton. Little trucks you'll find disappointing in their ability to tow. Plus accessories for small trucks (tool boxes, covers, running boards etc. ) are very limited. However, for 1/2 ton trucks your choices are unlimited and usually cheaper. Also an 8 foot box is good to have over a tiny 4.5 foot box. 

I have owned two rangers and two Chevy silverados. The Chevys have always worked better for working out of but nothing beats gas savings of 4 cylinder ford ranger even loaded down. It does 0-60 mph in a weekend so merging on the highway is tough. However, I had a hard time putting all my stuff in my ranger in an organized fashion to where it was still easily reached. You'll get tired unloading it every time at every job just to get to that part or tools you'll need. 

I love vans in the end. Yeah they're cumbersome to drive but for what I do they're the best.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> I hate vans too due to the noise , but they are probably the most practical vehicle for our trade .


My thought exactly. 
The only thing I can see as a better alternative is a mid sized Sprinter or Nissan. Not much bigger footprint, but much more room.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I love driving a van.. the field of vision lets me see what is happening in front of me before the moron on his cell phone slams on his brakes...

Noise has never been a problem either for me.. the captains chairs are comfortable and plenty of room to move around....


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

drumnut08 said:


> I hate vans too due to the noise , but they are probably the most practical vehicle for our trade . I'm currently looking into commercial pick up truck caps . Not as much lockable storage a a van , but I already have the truck .


Shelf liner cuts down on a lot of noise.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drumnut08 said:


> I hate vans too due to the noise , but they are probably the most practical vehicle for our trade .





Speedy Petey said:


> My thought exactly.


Exactly, there is nothing I like about driving a van other than it is the most practical truck for what I do.



union347sparky said:


> Shelf liner cuts down on a lot of noise.


I have heavy commercial rug on the shelves that I move from truck to truck and yeah they do help a lot. 

The van I drive now also has an entire shelf unit bolted to the 'wall' between the cab and the rear. That seems to block some more of the noise.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Service truck with topper and add on boxes. Rat pack in the floor. Baddest rig I have ever worked out of.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I use 53' trailers on a semi-tractors. I stock them with every imaginable part available. I use the plural because I have several of them.

I dispatch one to every job I'm going to and pay a driver to drop it off. That way, I can drive to and from each job in my Ferrari. When I'm done with the job, I pay the driver to go get it and take it to another upcoming job.


Beats vans and pickups and service bodies and Sprinters ambulance shells all day long. 

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I use 53' trailers on a semi-tractors. I stock them with every imaginable part available. I use the plural because I have several of them.
> 
> I dispatch one to every job I'm going to and pay a driver to drop it off. That way, I can drive to and from each job in my Ferrari. When I'm done with the job, I pay the driver to go get it and take it to another upcoming job.
> 
> ...


Do you offer helicopter delivery for emergency service calls ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> Do you offer helicopter delivery for emergency service calls ?



Helicopter?!?!?! Oh, how gouche!

I picked up a couple of used STSs from NASA a few years back.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Helicopter?!?!?! Oh, how gouche!
> 
> I picked up a couple of used STSs from NASA a few years back.


I don't know what gouche means. Or STSs. Are they like STDs. Lol.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I don't know what gouche means. Or STSs. Are they like STDs. Lol.



Gauche. 
1
_a_ *:* lacking social experience or grace; _also_ *:* not tactful *:* crude <it would be _gauche_ to mention the subject> 
_b_ *:* crudely made or done <a _gauche_ turn of phrase>


STS.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh. I am gauche. Those pads are really slow.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I don't know what gouche means. Or STSs. Are they like STDs. Lol.


 :lol: Pretty much exactly what I thought when I read it.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

Get a fast car with a smooth closing trunk.

You could offer 30 minute delivery or its free!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the safety of the full size pickup. In an accident I like the crash zone of a full nose. The noise in vans can be deafening on rough unpaved roads.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I like driving vans, even better I like F700 series or Loadstar trucks with 26' boxes attached


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Split the difference. Part truck and van. Maybe, something like this:

http://www.commercialtrucktrader.com/find/listing/2012-CHEVROLET-EXPRESS-G3500-106391784


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I worked out af a small "truck" for awhile. It absolutely _sucked balls._ Even with a sliding bed rack and canopy. Snapped a leaf spring. Got crap gas mileage. No room for _any_ garbage. (was doing resi renos at the time) I guess if you are super organized and have bins available, and don't mind the odd trip to the Depot....

If you do it, I would seriously look at engine size vs payload (looks like you have if the Dakota is still way overpowered like it was 15 years ago) and get either a bed rack or a cap with exterior tool boxes. AAhhg, even typing this brings back all the BS involved working out of such a rig. When it is raining or snowing, and you need something out of the back, moisture inevitably gets into your tools and material....2 thumbs down.:no:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I won't drive a van. In the past I have driven pickups when everyone else was driving a van. I told the company that I got a truck or wouldn't work for them. Funny thing is they have gone to trucks now in the entire fleet.

We have one van right now and it has limitations and is a pain. A fullsize 1 ton van with a duramax wouldn't be bad though.

I pulled one seat out of my split rear bench and installed a tool crib. I can still carry three passengers if i have to and I have before.
There is a headache rack and a cross box.

In the cab there is :
Devices in the console
Batteries, tape, safety glasses, earplugs, ir thermometer in the glove box
Meter, megger, light meter in front of the console
Hydraulic KO set, tow rope, ratchet straps, winter boots under the back seat 
My tool bag and tool pouch behind my seat
2 drills, impacts, and sawzall, 4 batteries, charger, inverter, drill bag with bits and blades, hammers, hacksaw, apprentice tools, screw case, fitting case, crimp kit, allen wrench set, 3/8 drive allen keys in standard and metric, tamper bit set, 3/8 drive torx set, drill bit index, set of insulinks and htaps, burndy md6 crimpers, tone box, burndy ratchet crimpers, starret angle finder.......in the tool crib
Winter clothes go in the backseat when in season.
Nothing is buried or hard to get out and put back.


Crossbox has 
Mechanics tools, cords, drills, saws, grinder, telephone kit w/buttin, punch down tools etc, fish tape, benders, heat gun, torch, holesaws, pipe wrenches, penetrants and cleaners, wire lube, 100' tape, coveralls, and the top tray is full of top tray stuff.

I carry a waterproof toolbox in the back full of fittings, connectors, and covers.

That leaves the box free for material, ladders, etc.
I posted all that just to show what you can fit into a truck without a cap or service body.
I'll take some pictures and post them today.

Pics are up in post 52


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I have been working out of a 1st generation Tacoma since 2001. It has almost 400k miles on it. It has served me very well. With proper planning it has worked out pretty good for me. Zero snow to worry about. Less than 10" of rain per year. I can tow and haul within reason. If I need lots of material, I have it delivered or take the Tundra and trailer. No ladder rack on the Tacoma, but I can carry at least 2 ladders and a couple hundred feet of conduit if needed. Yes, there is times I messed up and forgot to load something, but that would happen no matter what I drove. I have a 40' shipping container stashed in my service area so I don't have to drive around with a lot of extra weight. I'll be dropping in a used Japanese engine in a few months and will be able to go another 8+ years.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I use a truck simply because I just don't carry any parts for service. We are primarily a construction company. I use the truck to move the scissor lift float from job to job, moving the construction trailers as necessary etc etc. We do have one service truck on the road and its a GMC 3500 -1 ton van fully loaded with all the little odds and ends you would need for doing regular service work.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

B4T said:


> I love driving a van.. the field of vision lets me see what is happening in front of me before the moron on his cell phone slams on his brakes...
> 
> Noise has never been a problem either for me.. the captains chairs are comfortable and plenty of room to move around....


 my favorite thing is being able to stand up and go to the back of the van ...Not having to get out all the time is nice...which is why im not a fan of utilibody trucks.. I had to work out of one for a few months and i didnt like standing in the rain looking for tools and parts..

You know what you need better than anyone.. My buddy drives a pick up but he does mainly new resi and commercial.... He loves it because he can pick his daughter up with his work truck... it sucks that i cant put my daughter in my van...It would make life pretty easy sometimes..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> it sucks that i cant put my daughter in my van.


Why not? :blink:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Why not? :blink:


 There is only one front seat...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two reasons I hate Pickups: The stuff in the back either gets wet in inclement weather, or something will sprout legs and walk off.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

My daughter is three and a half about three and a half feet tall.... she needs to be in a baby seat of somekind... From what im told you cant put a child seat in the front seat...


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

captkirk said:


> My daughter is three and a half about three and a half feet tall.... she needs to be in a baby seat of somekind... From what im told you cant put a child seat in the front seat...


You can if that's all your vehicle has. I've been driving mine in the E350 since she was an infant.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I used these. The sides locked and were perfect size wise for those plastic screw bins and small tools. The sides flipped up and a 1/2 size tray flipped down for a work surface.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> I used these. The sides locked and were perfect size wise for those plastic screw bins and small tools. The sides flipped up and a 1/2 size tray flipped down for a work surface.


Perfect! I want one.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

LARMGUY said:


> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...BJ-jppgSZgC3oMbx6EoYwcnQ&ust=1361219641549163
> 
> I used these. The sides locked and were perfect size wise for those plastic screw bins and small tools. The sides flipped up and a 1/2 size tray flipped down for a work surface.


That's what I was leaning toward . Leer makes a cap like that that has the double doors that replace the tailgate . I could put a whole utility body on there too , but if I'm gonna go that crazy , I'm getting a van I can stand in or a box truck . The cap would be my cheapest option at this point .


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

How about a Transit or a passenger Aerostar ?


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

If I were to go back in business again I would do commercial and industrial service only.Only emergency residental NO BID RESIDENTAL. I would use a 11/2 ton flatbed with the longest bed I could find. Behind the cab I would have a "Pack Rat or Bed Rat" that pulled to the side. Down both sides I would have tool boxes. On top of the rats I would have a 72" wide gang box for the pipetools and larger tools that I would not on a regular basis.
LC


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

99cents said:


> Perfect! I want one.


 
A.R.E. makes em. Buzz Boxliners on 107 ave used to be the distributors here.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I was told you cant put a kid in the front of the van....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

captkirk said:


> My daughter is three and a half about three and a half feet tall.... she needs to be in a baby seat of somekind... From what im told you cant put a child seat in the front seat...


I never did when they needed child seats but I have since then. I would shut off the airbag as GMC recommended for kids under 12 for that generations airbag system.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I never did when they needed child seats but I have since then. I would shut off the airbag as GMC recommended for kids under 12 for that generations airbag system.


Been pulled over with child in car seat in front van seat over cell phone last month and cop made no mention of it being illegal, just a warning about using the cell phone while driving and my wife sitting in the middle w/o a seat.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

There's plenty of room on the ladder rack to bolt a car seat. Kids love it.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

farlsincharge please post some pics of your work truck and how you have it set up please. The company I work for provided me with a truck as well and I'm trying to set it up so a visual would be nice. Your setup sounds awsome.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

A good bed slide out. Better yet a custom one.

I'll pimp out a full size 4x4 SUV before I'll drive a van. :yes:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I like vans. I like the tighter turning radius, the workspace in the back, and the protection from the elements. I am pretty pumped about this coming out soon with a 3.0l I-4 diesel too!


----------



## vinroc (Feb 15, 2010)

I finally bought my first van. 2008 E250. I love it. I have four of those huge Stanley job bins inside. I'm looking forward to a ladder rack and shelving. 

Any advice on installing a 120 outlet in rear of van. In terms of how to do it properly.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The only way to do service calls:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> A good bed slide out. Better yet a custom one.
> 
> I'll pimp out a full size 4x4 SUV before I'll drive a van. :yes:


Of course, roofers always use pick ups. :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If I drove a beat up dodge with a beat aluminum ladder on the rack then you'd have a point. :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Still a step up from painters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Anything is a step up from a compact pickup that is sagging in the back, covered in paint, has 20 ladders on the rack, and 3 miles of spray hose hanging off the rack. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## LB_Electric (Jan 27, 2013)

That pro master looks BA!


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Most people I know who work out of full sized trucks hate it, I don't know how you make a compact truck work.


The Dakotas are Mid-size trucks 

I have a 2005 with the 3.7l V6, its just my daily driver though so I cant speak about working out of one.... It does all I need at 210 hp/240 tq, all while averaging 24 mpg :thumbsup:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't believe how dirty everything looks from the flash


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

farlsincharge that setup is great. I think Im gonna steal your idea and tweak it a bit for my work truck thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

farlsincharge hey where abouts in saskatchewan do you work? I am originally from saskatchewan and did electrical in melville, yorkton, and saskatoon.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

jordandunlop said:


> farlsincharge hey where abouts in saskatchewan do you work? I am originally from saskatchewan and did electrical in melville, yorkton, and saskatoon.


I'm closer to swift current, cover the southwest corner of the province.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's an update. I bought a Dakota. I probably could have made it work but what a raging piece of junk . I got rid of that and bought an F150, then put on a contractor's cap, one that opens on three sides with a good solid ladder rack on top. I couldn't be happier. That van (and that POS Dodge) are a distant memory.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Here's an update. I bought a Dakota. I probably could have made it work but what a raging piece of junk . I got rid of that and bought an F150, then put on a contractor's cap, one that opens on three sides with a good solid ladder rack on top. I couldn't be happier. That van (and that POS Dodge) are a distant memory.


I think you posted you also tow a trailer, how does the F150 do hauling it around? Ive been towing my trailer with an aestro van, and that poor van has been through the ringer! I'd like a 1/2 ton, I just want to be sure it will handle it and I wont need a 3/4 or bigger.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> I think you posted you also tow a trailer, how does the F150 do hauling it around? Ive been towing my trailer with an aestro van, and that poor van has been through the ringer! I'd like a 1/2 ton, I just want to be sure it will handle it and I wont need a 3/4 or bigger.


Pulling a cargo trailer with a half ton isn't an issue. Tongue weight on a cargo trailer isn't much. Your load on a trailer should be balanced so, even if it's loaded to the max, tongue weight shouldn't be much different than when it's empty. You can get a half ton with a tow package but that changes your gear ratio. Your highway performance will suffer. A normal half ton with a V8 will pull an 8 or 10 foot cargo trailer no problem.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> Pulling a cargo trailer with a half ton isn't an issue. Tongue weight on a cargo trailer isn't much. Your load on a trailer should be balanced so, even if it's loaded to the max, tongue weight shouldn't be much different than when it's empty.


Thats good to hear. Its a 6x12, loaded to the max. Ive been a little concerned it may need a 3/4 to tow without any probless, I hope not. They are quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> Thats good to hear. Its a 6x12, loaded to the max. Ive been a little concerned it may need a 3/4 to tow without any probless, I hope not. They are quite a bit more expensive.


I edited the post after you posted. I don't think you will have a problem with a half ton and a twelve foot trailer; it all boils down to weight and weight distribution.

I once bought a 29' camping trailer from a guy who pulled it with a half ton. When you're hauling that kind of weight, you need an equalizer hitch, proper gear ratio, etc. Some guys even install air shocks. A cargo trailer, however, is something completely different.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> I edited the post after you posted. I don't think you will have a problem with a half ton and a twelve foot trailer; it all boils down to weight and weight distribution.
> 
> I once bought a 29' camping trailer from a guy who pulled it with a half ton. When you're hauling that kind of weight, you need an equalizer hitch, proper gear ratio, etc. Some guys even install air shocks. A cargo trailer, however, is something completely different.


....now I just need to find a 4 door 1/2 ton for $10k or less. Not hard if you want to buy with lots of miles, I'd rather get one with right at 100k on it or less.

I never seem to be able to find the little old lady that's trying to get rid of her dead husbands truck for next to nothing. :laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Thats good to hear. Its a 6x12, loaded to the max. Ive been a little concerned it may need a 3/4 to tow without any probless, I hope not. They are quite a bit more expensive.


I pull a 6x14 enclosed trailer with a 2500HD. I'd never want to pull it with a 1/2 ton though. One thing I have learned is you need to get the heavier frame and axles if you're going to use if for a job trailer. I hooked up a truck scale last fall and weighed the truck and trailer..........12,000 lbs. !!! 6.0 liter and 7.5 mpg!!!! I still like my enclosed trailer though!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Old guys rule. This is what the op needs to fulfill his every wish.......


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

wendon said:


> I pull a 6x14 enclosed trailer with a 2500HD. I'd never want to pull it with a 1/2 ton though. One thing I have learned is you need to get the heavier frame and axles if you're going to use if for a job trailer. I hooked up a truck scale last fall and weighed the truck and trailer..........12,000 lbs. !!! 6.0 liter and 7.5 mpg!!!! I still like my enclosed trailer though!


If MH is pulling 12,000 lbs. with an Astro van, no wonder he is having problems  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MHElectric said:


> ....now I just need to find a 4 door 1/2 ton for $10k or less. Not hard if you want to buy with lots of miles, I'd rather get one with right at 100k on it or less.
> 
> I never seem to be able to find the little old lady that's trying to get rid of her dead husbands truck for next to nothing. :laughing:


It takes patience to find the right truck at the right price. I buy farmer's trucks - 2WD, regular cab, 8' box. Around here, you can hardly give those things away. If it has a manual transmission, they have to pay you to take it away  . I don't care; it's a work truck. Of course, it's worth nothing when I sell it.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

99cents said:


> If MH is pulling 12,000 lbs. with an Astro van, no wonder he is having problems  .


Problems is an understatement. I does however speak very highly for the makers of the GMC safari. I cant believe what this van has gone through.

I think my trailer weighs less than 12,000 lbs.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

My trailer AND truck weighed 12,000 lbs. Now if it was just the trailer.......I'd be in trouble. Maybe break the axle on my Government Motors truck!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Them old Dodges are good in the snow.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The sprinter is fairly quiet. I have too much [email protected] I carry around to work out of anything smaller. I would have bought a box truck with the tool boxes built in to the sides but I like others have to pick up the kids. Sprinter has a crew van option. I couldn't find one at a price I liked, so I had a older Sprinter bench bolted in. Has shoulder belts. Put a divider behind that and I still have more room than I did with the E350 and I can stand up. On the other hand I just put 4K into it for repaint and suspension, shocks and drive shaft bearing. Maybe Brian was right. Still like it though.


----------



## RY3 (Apr 6, 2011)

I work out of 2500 ext exspress. But my personal truck took some time but I found a clean 04 1500 crew cab for under 10k 100,000 mile 4:10 gears so it tows great. 16mpg emty. If u tow 10,000lbs 4-5 days a week than ya u need 3/4 ton but if you wanna pull a 16' or under enclosed trailer for electrical work half ton is fine. And take advantage of the fuel savings when ur just going to reset gfcis or changing burnt up Siemens breakers


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> Most people I know who work out of full sized trucks hate it, I don't know how you make a compact truck work.


 
This worked for me.


Build your own shell with options here.


----------



## Qualtech (Apr 16, 2013)

I do lots of rural work, and use one truck for personal and work. My last Titan had 5 and a half foot box, but with a head ache rack it worked okay, but hunting in a service truck got old fast. I bought a 7x14 v nose trailer, it is awesome, get my truck all weekend, hook up and go Monday, but it is a hassel around town, so I bought my helper a cheap astro van, I use that for service work, and my trailer for construction,


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm thinking this would make a statement


----------



## sgtadamdee (Dec 12, 2009)

Hate working out of my pickup. Not enough dpace


----------

